# **KW Coilovers - LOWEST Price - FREE Shipping - FREE T-Shirt @ ESE!**



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2003)

**LOWEST PRICE Guarantee!* If you find it cheaper, let us know and we'll match it or BEAT it, as we are one of KW's few Authorized Distributors for North America!
**EMAIL ME A BETTER PRICE!* Due to KW's minimum advertised pricing, we are unable to post our sale price. So, don't pickup the phone and try to score a deal off of someone else and don't wait on hold or until business hours, our online shopping cart will automatically email you a better price with a link that will enable you to purchase online at a better price in seconds!








**FREE Ground Shipping *to the lower 48 States. Shipping to Hawaii, Alaska, or Canada is $60.00. 
**All Kits will be delivered to you within 6-7 business days* (barring any rare backorders). 
**FREE ESE T-Shirts* are only available in black and come in Large, XL, and XXL. (Please specify size in your order notes).
*Please click here or any other image on this post to be directed to our website for pricing and lowering / spring rate information.








*KW Coilover suspensions *are manufactured for a large number of vehicles, and are sold all around the world. The initials KW, and the trademark colors of yellow and purple, stand for individuality, quality and security.













All KW Coilover Suspension Kits are constructed using inox-line stainless steel technology. This technology allows your coilovers to be adjusted time and time again regardless of the weather it has seen. KW inox-line coilovers with stainless steel technology are clearly superior to other galvanized coilovers and are impervious to rust, pitting and corrosion. KW's inox-line stainless steel technology protects your investment! 








The KW warranty is a lifetime warranty to the original purchaser against defects in materials and workmanship for as long as you own that car registered for street use. The warranty does not cover damage to the parts caused by misuse, misapplication, installation, motorsports, etc. 











_Modified by [email protected] at 4:49 PM 7-24-2006_


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: **KW Coilovers - LOWEST Price - FREE Shipping - FREE T-Shirt @ ESE!** ([email protected])*

As a consumer, why should i go with KW rather than H&R or Bilstein PSS9s?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: **KW Coilovers - LOWEST Price - FREE Shipping - FREE T-Shirt @ ESE!** (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!* »_As a consumer, why should i go with KW rather than H&R or Bilstein PSS9s?

Well, the two greatest advantages of the KW's are their Inox-Line Stainless Steel construction and their infinite tuning abilities. The inox-line is highly resistant to corrosion and rusting, not only against snow but also rain. We've seen many various brands of coilovers come in the shop after only one winter that were no longer height adjustable due to rust and corrosion. Our A4 has KW's and they are still adjustable by hand after two years. 
The adjustments of the KW's are also similar to an analog dial. They can be extremely fine tuned...you don't have to choose a setting of 1 to 9 as with the PSS9's. 
Eventhough our A4 is dialed in for autocrossing, the daily ride is still very comfortable. If you do not plan on using the car for autox or the track, then I'd recommend against the V3's. For most, it's overkill. 
Hope this helps!


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: **KW Coilovers - LOWEST Price - FREE Shipping - FREE T-Shirt @ ESE!** ([email protected])*

very much appreciaed, thanks! can you quote a price on the V2s for my car via email or IM? 2000 2.8 A6 Avant Quattro.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: **KW Coilovers - LOWEST Price - FREE Shipping - FREE T-Shirt @ ESE!** (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!* »_very much appreciaed, thanks! can you quote a price on the V2s for my car via email or IM? 2000 2.8 A6 Avant Quattro. 

Use the "email me a better price" button on our website here:
http://www.esetuning.com/produ...i.htm


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: **KW Coilovers - LOWEST Price - FREE Shipping - FREE T-Shirt @ ESE!** ([email protected])*

how about just a free t-shirt!?


----------



## luzak551 (May 30, 2006)

*Re: **KW Coilovers - LOWEST Price - FREE Shipping - FREE T-Shirt @ ESE!** (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_how about just a free t-shirt!?









x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## formulagigi (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: **KW Coilovers - LOWEST Price - FREE Shipping - FREE T-Shirt @ ESE!** ([email protected])*

won't let me find one for the A6 2.7T!
What's the price?
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: **KW Coilovers - LOWEST Price - FREE Shipping - FREE T-Shirt @ ESE!** (formulagigi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *formulagigi* »_won't let me find one for the A6 2.7T!
What's the price?
[email protected]

Sent IM >


----------



## formulagigi (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: **KW Coilovers - LOWEST Price - FREE Shipping - FREE T-Shirt @ ESE!** ([email protected])*

? Sorry, new to this... where do I get my IMs?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: **KW Coilovers - LOWEST Price - FREE Shipping - FREE T-Shirt @ ESE!** (formulagigi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *formulagigi* »_? Sorry, new to this... where do I get my IMs?

Just Log In.


----------

